# sick puppy



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans had a bout of terrible diarrhea after we fed him some liver treats (I think they were just too rich for him) and we gave him some canned pumpkin which seemed to help. Chicken skins are really fatty, so seems possible that those caused an upset. Also, Hans is eating a grain free food right now, since we finally found one he will eat, but I know his sister doesn't do well on grain free foods. She always had soft stools until they switched her to a food with grain. If Dipper always has soft stools, you might want to try a food with a grain. Honestly, Hans has had both (but no corn, wheat, or soy) and it doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hopefully this too shall PASS.
Eric.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Stuff with chicken in it, or chicken flavored treats give Wrex stinky butt. Grains make him act crazy and not listen. We use Wellness Pure Rewards for treats. They are little square jerky pieces that you can tear into 2 or 3 parts. He gets one every single time he goes in his crate (on command and without any assistance from humans) no matter what. They are expensive, but one bag will last us at least a month or more. You can get chicken, turkey, beef or venison. Wrex prefers beef over venison, but won't turn either flavor down.

We had a terrible bout with loose stools and diarrhea (ours turned out to be worms) in November and pumpkin was really helpful. I stirred in a few tablespoons into each cup of food I served. Tightened things right up to the correct consistency while we waited for the meds to take effect. Based on how much Dipper's had to eat today, I'm not surprised he isn't pooping and is tired. Is he drinking water and urinating? If he's not by tomorrow morning, that's when I would worry.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Cooked chicken skin is what gave my last dog pancreatitis, though she was middle aged when I foolishly dumped that chicken in the trash and she got it out . Please consider another treat. You may want to ask your vet about pancreatitis just in case. He seems young for it, but I'd maybe consider placing a call to the office.

Also maybe could he be sensitive to chicken? Could you all try a different protein?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks you guys! He's doing much better, I do suspect the chicken skin as that was the only thing that we had added to his diet. He finally pooped, still runny, but not as runny as this morning, and he's back to being a total stinker (no pun intended) so I can tell he feels better. I just took him on a walk to try to make up for the exercise he missed moping around today. He seemed hungry (makes sense) so I stuffed a kong with the last of his rice mix and he is working on it. I think we're going to avoid chicken and see if that helps, the vet suggested it too. Hopefully he'll feel all better tomorrow...


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

And I kind of knew the chicken skin was a dumb idea, but we are having a heck of a time getting him to go in his crate at night, so we were trying to entice him with super yummy things. We'll go for something healthier next time!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe try feeding him his regular means in his crate? it helps some dogs to realize the crate is actually a pretty good place.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

he does currently get all his meals in his crate...and extra special treats for going in his crate when asked, but he is still wary of it. We're getting him an XL wire crate so he can stretch out more, hopefully that will help (his current crate is big enough for him to stand up/turn around/ect but he will soon outgrow it).


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sometimes it's tough having a smart dog, isn't it? can't help but love it!


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

so true! my husband and I were just talking about that. I had a lab/golden mix and a beagle growing up...so I'm used to puppy mayhem, but Dipper is more like controlled mayhem with some evil genius wheels turning up there. We think he's half cat. We love him. He's feeling MUCH better today. Thanks for all the tips and support, poodle people!


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, I think it was likely the food...we had him on mostly rice for a day yesterday for dinner he got honest kitchen (turkey), and he just had the first normal poop he's had since I got him at 8 weeks (you know, in case you were all anxiously waiting to hear about his poop, lol!) We're going to avoid chicken just to be safe and see what happens.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the update JenO. SO glad to read that Dipper is doing better!
Now that I am reading your thread through to the end, I remember the same thing happened with Dulcie when she was about Dipper's age - and I also came to the conclusion that chicken might be the culprit! Just in case, I switched to other proteins and even now I don't feed her chicken-based kibbles or frozen raw (which she won't eat anyway, interestingly). However, she does have a piece of raw chicken now most days (like a wing) and loves them and with no ill effects. So I am not really sure if the chicken actually was the problem back then or she just has an aversion to the flavor in prepared foods because it is linked with feeling sick in her early weeks. Who knows? I think if it was actually a problem with the chicken, obviously she would not be able to eat the raw pieces without ill effects. Luckily, there are so many varieties of high quality dog foods that I can provide kibble/frozen raw made from other proteins easily.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awwww, poor little Dipper 

Glad he's feeling better though! We have to really watch fatty stuff with ours but when they do get the runs we always use mushy rice - I've found the pudding rice/ground rice works best.

Give Dipper a little skritch from us, and a gentle hug... :hug:


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Glad to hear Dipper is feeling better!


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

When my pup got a runny tummy from we think to much chicken including skin the vet suggested I starve her for 24hrs then feed her boiled rice mixed with boiled white fish for 3 days. She didn't poop for 2 days then was back to normal.

She absolutely loved her rice and fish mixture but my house stunk of fish! Lol


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So glad to hear he's feeling better, it's hard not to worry when they are sick.


----------



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

Bentley did not do well with a wire crate. But when I got his giant plastic crate he did well. I'm not sure why but I'm glad I did!


----------

